# Harvest Top Colas--Let Nugz Grow



## roseypanties (Jul 10, 2008)

ok, so this is what this thread is about.
It is OK to cut the main cola's and let the rest of the plant keep flowering. I did a week and a half experiment and this is what happened.

1st Pic
8 Week flowering Cola

2nd-3rd Pic

9-10 Week flowering "notice the middle of the cola growing new flowers" Everything other than the cola's. 

So, its cool, dont worry, dry the cola's, cure, smoke and when the other "smaller" cola's become grown, cut and cure. Over and Over and Over.
Anyone have their 2 cents to throw in? 
Heal the sick. Legalize it.


----------



## born2grow (Jul 10, 2008)

Good info!!!!! +rep4u


----------



## Green on Green (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds interesting...would like to hear other experienced growers opinions on this


----------



## roseypanties (Jul 13, 2008)

5 Plants, dried and cured = 8 oz. not bad for lollypopping and harvesting Main Colas and letting the other babies go longer, huh


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 27, 2008)

dude, you should be held as a pioneer in  research and development! never heard of that one, gona try, it sounds like it would reduce less space for other bud sights to get some of that light.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2008)

10 days chit itwill take atleast to get it out ot shock?? Are did read it wrong


----------



## Londoner (Jul 28, 2008)

iv done this a few times in the past, it does help beef up the lower popcorn buds a little, but as mentioned lopping off the main stem and continuing to flower does stress the plant a little so watch out for male flowers poppin out, especially if its from a feminised seed grown plant! But yea it does work. Think its mentioned in a cultivation book somewhere


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea it has been talked about alot on here just do a search.


----------



## korgoth (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, it does work. I noticed a long time ago that the top buds almost always mature before the lower ones so it just makes sense to harvest them at different times. Would you pick all the grapes on a vine when the first ones get ripe?


----------



## nathenking (Aug 1, 2008)

great thread. makes sense


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, this works. Just don't expect those little leftover buds to grow into giant colas, nor more than 1-2 additional_ small _harvests. Those little bud-lettes can benefit in strength, though.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Aug 1, 2008)

yea my buddy just did it except reversed, he harvested the side colas first and let the main cola grow, worked out well also but he also fucked up like 10 times in his grow and his final product isnt the best, but i knew it never would be because he is a jackass, im just gonna cut mine from the stock on harvest day, no screwin around


----------



## South Texas (Aug 10, 2008)

It's called super cropping. It works well. Last harvest, I just took the buds that was at that perfect harvest time. This allowed more light for the lower, smaller bud. They in turn started growing fast. It took 2 months to fully harvest the plant, which I then,rejuvenated. But this wasn't on a main cola plant strain, so I'm at a loss with them.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 10, 2008)

South Texas said:


> It's called super cropping. It works well. Last harvest, I just took the buds that was at that perfect harvest time. This allowed more light for the lower, smaller bud. They in turn started growing fast. It took 2 months to fully harvest the plant, which I then,rejuvenated. But this wasn't on a main cola plant strain, so I'm at a loss with them.


no it's not callled super cropping. super cropping is when you bend the stem so your colas grow sideways not straight up. it makes it so more light hits the bud.


----------



## Golden Ray (Aug 10, 2008)

My lady I just harveted was riper on the bottom buds then the top? That was truly a first.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 10, 2008)

great stuff guys


----------



## jojaxx (Aug 10, 2008)

i found out a few years ago that i did this by mistake about 10years ago...lol...i had 1 buddah seed from me & a homie celebrated his b-day. i vowed to plant it & i did. i had never read anything bout growing only helped mom & pops in the garden. anyway, i kept it outside (planted in mid august) & it grew great. in mid october i started bring it in the house & only bring it out on nice sunny 70 in the sun weather whenever that was. by the way, i was in brooklyn ny at this time.

anyway it sat in a spare room i had with 1 window that got hardly any sun thru it at all cuz the sun was on the other side of the house, plus the screen was dirty as hell...lmao...anyway, i just sat there bout a month, i prolly watered it 1 a week when i remembered i had it.. 1 day bout a week b4 thanksgiving me & my boy was broke & decided to smoke some leaves off the plant. i hadn't been looking at the plant just walking in the room in the dark & watering in & leaving.

couple days later i went to get more leaves & turned on the light to find this long fat ass piece growing out of the middle of my plant, i checked everywhere else on this bush but nothing was like this...i started cutting & drying this part to smoke & not the leaves. in 3 days i cut it to half & stopped. a week later after thanks giving the buds one the lower branches were very, very fat. fluffy from lack of or no light but fat & even the part i left got fatter...no nute or anything & after a month or so no real light.

all that to say, yes, by stopping grow at the top it makes the plant concentrate on the lower portion or atleast has more to offer the lower areas.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 11, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> but he also fucked up like 10 times in his grow and his final product isnt the best, but i knew it never would be because he is a jackass


lmao!! I have a friend like this, he always gets the most simple of tasks completely wrong. Hes always on the phone, help help help my plants are sagging, falling over, burnt or dying, gotta laugh at it... lol


----------



## South Texas (Aug 11, 2008)

Your Right...., just re-read some info. My info came from an article called maxing the yield, somewhere. My mistake.


----------



## South Texas (Aug 11, 2008)

One of my 4' Ladies laid over in the 5 gal bucket after watering & high wind. I found her like that 2 days later. All her branches is now trying to become main stems. I left her like that. Sould be interesting, like tying down plants.


----------



## frydog23 (Aug 29, 2008)

This method is not called super-cropping, 
It is a very old method called Multi-Harvesting, It takes more than a week and a half to get it out of the shock you've put it in by harvesting the top colas. 
After you harvest the top cola, expect to grow for another 4 - 6 weeks if you girls haven't started to revert to veg..... Only certain strains will let you multi-harvest. the best strain for this is Strawberry Cough. you can MH atleast 2 - 3 times with no sign of stress or revert..... and for those first time growers Strawberry Cough is by far the easiest strain to grow, you double or even triple the amount of Nutrients recommended on the bottle. I tripled mine by the time flowering started. never once did I see any signs of stress or leaf burn. stayed green the whole time. ..... and the colas were a little fatter than a big can of coffee.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 31, 2008)

Wordz said:


> no it's not callled super cropping. _super cropping is when you bend the stem so your colas grow sideways not straight up_.



I thought the technic described above was called LST? 

GROWFAQ

GROWFAQ


----------



## uggmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Supercropping is a process in which you bend or twist the stem of the plant so as to damage the hurd, the inner piece of the stem, so as to make it grow back stronger and thicker than it was before to allow more feed from the roots to buds and leaves. what wordz described is a lot like LST but in LST colas still grow up there are just more of them because they are competing from the horizontal position of the stem.


----------



## closetexplosion (Sep 17, 2008)

uggmaster said:


> Supercropping is a process in which you bend or twist the stem of the plant so as to damage the hurd, the inner piece of the stem, so as to make it grow back stronger and thicker than it was before to allow more feed from the roots to buds and leaves. what wordz described is a lot like LST but in LST colas still grow up there are just more of them because they are competing from the horizontal position of the stem.



We have a winner! Yes, this is supercropping, where you pench the stem as to crush the innards, it will droop shortly but will come back fatter and stronger, I have done mine so many times that they are so big I cannot crush them with my fingers...


----------

